# fertility assessment????



## Lena74 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi,
my name is Lena, I'm 37 and my usual existentialist crisis about being a year older this time was really difficult.  I'm single with a history of endometriosis and I'm really contemplating my fertility.  I read in the newspaper about fertility assessments and was wondering if anyone had been through it or heard of hope fertility at the Nuffield hospital in Glasgow?


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome. FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when when family, friends, doctors and even partners often just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling. It has helped me no end on my journey. I find that being able to talk to others who understand what I feel and what I'm going through with regards to treatment has been a god send not only to my family but my state of mind! I've made some great friends and gained a vast amount of knowledge.

All the best with yout initial tests at the Nuffield, not been there myself but I did have all my inital tests ay GCRM, Glasgow. I was going to go along to an open day at the Nuffield but work got in the way. There are a few other single ladies in Glasgow or nearby, worth having a look on that board and the Glasgow area board. Lots of info and support.

Have a look around the site, post wherever you like, and make yourself at home. Whatever your circumstances, there will be someone who is going through a similar situation and who can offer support and information.

*Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Fertility Investigations ~ *CLICK HERE

*Endometriosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Single Women ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

*What Every New Member Needs to Know ~ *CLICK HERE

*Site Guidelines ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

Post here with any more questions, or on any other part of the site - there will be lovely people ready to offer friendship, hugs and support to keep you going through the ups and downs and you'll quickly feel at home.

Good luck,

  

Mini xx


----------



## Lena74 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi,

I've been in touch with the hope fertility at the Nuffield, they couldn't have been nicer and really explained everything to me.  I've decided to go ahead and get an assessment done, have to attend this week to get my bloods done from which they will be able to establish my ovarian reserve!!!  After that I get a pelvic ultrasound.  Am really nervous about the results, has anyoune been or had a similar experience?
I will be devestated if it's bad news, I know endometriosis shouldn't affect my score but I'm just worried but feel it's better to know one way or the other!


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I didnt want to read and run hun.
The majority of ladies here will have had the tests you refer to done. The bloods will test for things like your LH, FSH and AMH numbers. As you said these can indicate what your egg reserve is like, whether you would respond well to tx etc.
The u/s will be able to look at your womb and surrounding areas and if the endo is a problem this may appear at this stage. However saying that I have endo and it didnt appear to be a problem on my scans at all.
Can I suggest that you write down a list of your questions and what you are thinking and take them with you. You will be suprised at no matter how prepared you are the questions will just leave your mind once you are there and in the middle of tests and questions.
Its normal to fee nervous or scared at this point and further down the line, but the ladies here are fab and you will make lots of new friends should you wish.

Good luck with everything
Sue


----------



## Lena74 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks for your support, I'm heading to the Hope Fertility at Nuffield Glasgow tomorrow to get my bloods taken then back a week later for results and ultasound.....fingers crossed xx


----------



## Lena74 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi
have now had my results from the hope fertility at the Glasgow Nuffield.  Am over the moon to report I have a high ovarian reserve and my pelvic ultrasound showed no abnormalities.  I can't emphasise what a sense of relief I feel and would really recommend doing this, the staff were really helpful.
All I need now is Daddy....where are you??
Lena74


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

A lot of girls use these website:

http://europeanspermbank.com/

http://xytex.com/

Have a look on the singles thread ... lots of info there too.

Fab news about AMH and scan! 

Mini xx

/links


----------

